# Kirnu Cream With Cubase 10 Problems



## 98bpm (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone here use Kirnu Cream with Cubase 10? I got Kirnu Cream and noticed there seems to be unstable timing when playing back arps. It's almost as if there's a slight shuffle to my ear even though I haven't set the plugin shuffle value at all.

Also, I notice when I start playback from Cubase, the first note of the arp plays twice. Weird. Not sure if the developer is involved with this plugin as it's pretty old now and I don't see a way to get a hold of anyone on the website.


----------

